# [Release] Pokémon Snap Unity (C#)



## Manurocker95 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello there, everyone!







This 2018 I came with a "hey, I wanna play Pokémon Snap on my computer but I can't because it's not well emulated",  so I decided to make my own Pokémon Snap clone in Unity 3D with C# (VS2017).

I coded everything from scratch by myself so it (surely) may have some bugs.
I need to optimize this a lot, so tips and contributions are really welcome and appreciated. I contacted to Nintendo with this for an interview (Resume Stuff) and no profit is gained at all. I made the repository public so everyone who wants to check this out can make courses or help me with my own stuff.

*What does this have right now?*

- Beach Course with play through
- Menu
- Prof. Oak's Check
- Prof Oak Texts
- Every mechanic in the original game: Taking pictures, pesterball, apple, flute, running...
- Multilanguage support (English and Spanish for now)
- Saving Game Data
- Post-Processing effects: Motion-Blur, Color Filtering...
- Settings configuration for almost everything needed.
- So much more!

I personally ripped sprites, Pokémon models and Beach Course from the original game (Thank you very much to the creators of Nineteen64 emulator), but they can be easily replaced to non-pokémon stuff for making a clone.

I made some HUD Sprites, 3D Models like Apple and Pesterball. I'm not so good, so don't blame me for the result.

Video:

First test:


New build:


*What will this have soon?*

- Cinematics like the original game
- Fix a few known bugs
- New Mechanic like a FlashLight
- Album section where the user can see and share their pics on Facebook and Twitter

*What else I'd like to do?*

- Having custom orchestrated OST
- Re-do menu sprites and stuff to new cool ones.
- Water Courses
- Night courses
- Make more stuff
- More post-processing stuff
- Optimize everything

*What plugins do I use?*

- Cinemachine
- Fungus
- My own code
- XInput for XBOX Controller stuff

*Controls:*

- Mouse motion: Move the Camera
- Right-Click: Point
- (Holding right-click) Left-Click: Take Snapshot
- Escape: In-Game pause menu
- Click: Move through screens (clicking buttons)

After unlocking power ups:

- Q: Throw Apple
- E: Throw pesterball
- F: Play Flute (And change melody)
- F1: Enable/Disable Post-Processing (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED FOR NON-MASTER RACERS)
- F2: Enable/Disable Motion-Blur
- F3: End directly the course and go to Prof Oak.

*Performance:*

My Specs (About 150FPS on Edit Mode with post-processing):

- Intel i-7 4.6GHz
- Nvidia GTX 1070 8GB
- 16GB RAM
- 4K Resolution Screen

Tested on my portable computer (about 35fps non edit mode with post-processing):

- Intel i7 3.2GHz
- GTX 740M
- 8GB RAM
- 1366x768 Screen


*Credits:*

- 1964 Emulator creators
- Fungus creators
- XInput Wrapper creators
- Unity & VS
- Manurocker95: Whole development.
- Lord Smea: Dude, you are my inspiration.

*Download:*

- Build: Version 0.1 Version 0.2
- Source Code


Note: I will add these features in my Let's Go clone.

if you want more info about how I imported Pokémon models and animations, check my tutorial: https://gbatemp.net/threads/tutoria...m-3ds-to-unity-engine-3d.532962/#post-8543556

Please, give constructive feedback and be nice. It's hard to do everything on my own.

Hope you like it :3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 6, 2018)

oh looks nice
good work
i think you should re-draw the menu textures like the characters animations and such


----------



## Manurocker95 (Feb 6, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> oh looks nice
> good work
> i think you should re-draw the menu textures like the characters animations and such



Yeah. I'm planning to do so. Doing the whole game is hard for just one person, so I work a bit slow


----------



## Darksabre72 (Feb 16, 2018)

this looks amazing can't wait for this


----------



## Joom (Feb 18, 2018)

> As the original game can't be emulated properly


Recent developments to GlideN64 have made it possible to emulate it properly. Just a protip.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Feb 18, 2018)

Joom said:


> Recent developments to GlideN64 have made it possible to emulate it properly. Just a protip.



Source pls  

I mean, with this you can make any course with any Pokémon (700+ than the original xD)


----------



## Navonod (Feb 18, 2018)

This is why I stick around on this site. You wanted to play a game on your PC but it wasn't emulated good enough so you made a clone. Lol. I can't wait to try this on my low end PC.


----------



## Joom (Feb 18, 2018)

Manurocker95 said:


> I mean, with this you can make any course with any Pokémon (700+ than the original xD)


That's an aspect that makes this cooler.

Also, https://github.com/gonetz/GLideN64

You'll have to compile the source since the binary releases have fallen behind. Unfortunately, I don't have access to Windows, otherwise I'd build it for you. This also reminds me that I need to update my Mupen build for macOS...


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 6, 2019)

After a year without touching this I'm currently working on it. Blender is my new friend <3


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 6, 2019)

This looks epic, now with unity for PS4 it would be great to see this on there


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 6, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> This looks epic, now with unity for PS4 it would be great to see this on there


I can't release Nintendo's property but I can just change the Pokémon models hmmm.

If I can't get the result I really want with the new scriptable render pipeline I'll try with unreal engine instead.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I would like to have Pokémon let's go oak model but for now a new wild prof appeared! 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And if anyone wants to help me making brand new hud, it will be a pleassure


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 11, 2019)

I made a tutorial about how exporting 3DS models and importing them into Unity, just FYI. https://gbatemp.net/threads/tutoria...m-3ds-to-unity-engine-3d.532962/#post-8543556


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm testing some HD graphics so you can give me your opinion.



Spoiler


----------



## Demothene (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice results  Do you use HDRP ?


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 14, 2019)

Demothene said:


> Nice results  Do you use HDRP ?


Nope, the regular render pipeline. I was just playing with post-processing.


----------



## gabrieldantasv (Mar 16, 2019)

Good work man! Im following your thread and Im so exited to see this project finished.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 16, 2019)

gabrieldantasv said:


> Good work man! Im following your thread and Im so exited to see this project finished.


Thanks man! I’m remaking the HUD too.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 17, 2019)

I can show you how the beach course is starting too look like


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 21, 2019)

Okay, first course is done. It is a lot longer than the original so I could add more pokémon. I'm planning to do 7 stages. Each stage contains one gen (and if people rip them quickly I may add an 8th one). Here are some pics stored in my snap album:


Spoiler





 

 

 

 

 





I need to create the behaviours for the pokémon and link the animations.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 21, 2019)

The first course is an entire island with 21 Pokémon:

- Butterfree
- Pikachu
- Raichu
- Exeggutor-Alolan
- Pidgey
- Magikarp
- Gyarados
- Kangaskhan
- Lapras
- Doduo
- Tentacool
- Tentacruel
- Krabby
- Kingler
- Meowth
- Chansey
- Eevee
- Snorlax
- Scyther
- ???
- ???

??? Are special Pokémon


----------



## Manurocker95 (Mar 22, 2019)

It is fully working on Android. If I got a MacOS I would export it for iOS too


----------



## 2Siralv (Apr 7, 2019)

hahaha if this was on the switch omfg​


----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)

Holy crap! This looks super promising! Pokemon Snap is one of my all-time favourites. Great work!


----------



## Manurocker95 (Apr 7, 2019)

2Siralv said:


> hahaha if this was on the switch omfg​


I’m planning to ask for a devkit for developing it on switch


----------



## 2Siralv (Apr 9, 2019)

Manurocker95 said:


> I’m planning to ask for a devkit for developing it on switch




Ohh that be great but nintendo is rank about that i tried myself i git denied after 6 months of waitng maybe on cfw?


----------



## Manurocker95 (Apr 9, 2019)

2Siralv said:


> Ohh that be great but nintendo is rank about that i tried myself i git denied after 6 months of waitng maybe on cfw?



We will have Crypt of the necrodancer + zelda so... it is worth the try. If they deny the offer,I will make this game but with my own monster and try to sell it on Switch.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Apr 16, 2019)

Due to gameplay needs, the number of Pokémon in the first course has risen to 30+. With these Pokémon I couldn’t get +20 fps on android so until I learn the new job system it will be PC exclusive. 

Now @SciresM has a nice easter egg.

Stay tuned


----------



## Manurocker95 (Apr 17, 2019)

Really SoonTM


----------



## Manurocker95 (Apr 20, 2019)

New build (added to first page) and new video  

https://mega.nz/#!xnwFVQiJ!jnsf382NCJ35U2q-JOpuEqF94L4JNAlPs-pIlaY_7PY


----------



## JoQsh (May 8, 2019)

I found this thread while looking for the models of the original Pokemon Snap levels. I had a very similar plan to yours, but instead of updating the graphics, my main goal was to recreate the original in VR. It seems like you're a good bit further along in game development than me, but if you don't mind, I'd love to help you out on your project instead of starting from the ground up. I've already downloaded the source code. If you like the idea, I'll start tinkering with it and see what I can get going on the Vive. (That's the only VR platform I own, at the moment) What do you think? I love what you've done, so far, by the way!


----------



## Manurocker95 (May 8, 2019)

JoQsh said:


> I found this thread while looking for the models of the original Pokemon Snap levels. I had a very similar plan to yours, but instead of updating the graphics, my main goal was to recreate the original in VR. It seems like you're a good bit further along in game development than me, but if you don't mind, I'd love to help you out on your project instead of starting from the ground up. I've already downloaded the source code. If you like the idea, I'll start tinkering with it and see what I can get going on the Vive. (That's the only VR platform I own, at the moment) What do you think? I love what you've done, so far, by the way!



 The first course I made for this had the original models but I changed them because I couldn’t find them nor rip them with rigging + animations. I prefered to rip my Ultra Moon’s models as they are rigged and animated. I already made VR support but I’m not getting enough fps for it, so I scrapped the idea. 

I think you’d do it better from scratch. I can try to help you with anything you need ^^


----------



## JoQsh (May 8, 2019)

Manurocker95 said:


> The first course I made for this had the original models but I changed them because I couldn’t find them nor rip them with rigging + animations. I prefered to rip my Ultra Moon’s models as they are rigged and animated. I already made VR support but I’m not getting enough fps for it, so I scrapped the idea.
> 
> I think you’d do it better from scratch. I can try to help you with anything you need ^^



Yeah - I was having trouble finding anything on the animation front for the original models, which is particularly unfortunate for me, because I'm a code monkey first and foremost. I've done some sprite work and 3d modeling, but 3d animations will be new to me. I was hoping that starting by recreating the original would be easier, and I could try updating the graphics later, but it sounds like it will be easier to just go with the gen 7 models from the beginning. Lately I've just been bursting with ideas for a snap reboot/sequel, and dying for Nintendo to do something like them. Especially now that they have that camera labo VR rig for the switch. I'd rather see it on PC if it's going to be VR, but hey, I'd take it on switch if I could get it. If I manage to find enough time to get my own project off the ground, I'll keep you posted on it. Maybe something in it will be useful to you


----------



## JoQsh (May 16, 2019)

I've hit a roadblock with the models and animations. I have my cartridge dumped and all the bins pulled out, but I can't find any way to open or convert those bins into anything usable. I've only been able to find one discussion about the bin files, and it just said to change the extension to .bch and it should work with ohana rebirth, but it still errors for me. Do you mind sharing how you worked with the bin files?


----------



## Manurocker95 (May 16, 2019)

JoQsh said:


> I've hit a roadblock with the models and animations. I have my cartridge dumped and all the bins pulled out, but I can't find any way to open or convert those bins into anything usable. I've only been able to find one discussion about the bin files, and it just said to change the extension to .bch and it should work with ohana rebirth, but it still errors for me. Do you mind sharing how you worked with the bin files?


You can follow my tutorial https://gbatemp.net/threads/tutoria...ed-models-from-3ds-to-unity-engine-3d.532962/


----------



## JoQsh (May 16, 2019)

Thanks! I'll reply there, just to avoid mixing the threads.


----------



## noctis90210 (May 16, 2019)

@Manurocker95 you should be hired by nintendo...


----------



## Manurocker95 (May 16, 2019)

noctis90210 said:


> @Manurocker95 you should be hired by nintendo...


That would be awesome


----------



## tmenzzz (May 20, 2019)

Made an account just to post my interest in this. This is amazing and I can't believe it's taken this long for something like this to surface. I'd gladly donate to support this project. Thanks for making this.


----------



## Manurocker95 (May 21, 2019)

tmenzzz said:


> Made an account just to post my interest in this. This is amazing and I can't believe it's taken this long for something like this to surface. I'd gladly donate to support this project. Thanks for making this.


Nah, don’t worry. But thanks, man. It’s a pleasure to read things like that


----------



## Chemga (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm having issued getting the game to work. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not.

I'm running Windows 7 Home with Intel core i7-3740/64bit operating system.

The problem I'm having is that every time I try to run the .exe, it won't start, and then the .exe deletes itself. I tried redownloading it, same thing. Another side note is that I tried copying the .exe before running it, in case it deleted itself again, and it did. But when I tried to move the copy back into the folder it said permission to the folder was denied, and wouldn't let me move the file back. I checked the security permission under properties; my user is the owner with all permissions. I tried running the file as admin, that didn't change anything except that the firewall asked for permission to run on public and private networks

I had this issue with another game I tried downloading yesterday, but that game wasn't worth trying to fix. This one is.

If you need any more information to try to figure out what is wrong let me know.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Jul 24, 2019)

Chemga said:


> I'm having issued getting the game to work. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not.
> 
> I'm running Windows 7 Home with Intel core i7-3740/64bit operating system.
> 
> ...



The build should work without issues. Is your computer 32 or 64 bit?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chemga said:


> I'm having issued getting the game to work. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not.
> 
> I'm running Windows 7 Home with Intel core i7-3740/64bit operating system.
> 
> ...



I just downloaded it and run it without issues at all.


----------



## JoshGHz (Aug 1, 2019)

Chemga said:


> I'm having issued getting the game to work. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not.
> 
> I'm running Windows 7 Home with Intel core i7-3740/64bit operating system.
> 
> ...



I have yet to have the opportunity to try it, but if the EXE is getting deleted when you try to run it, it sounds like your antivirus might be quarantining it.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Sep 8, 2019)

any updates to this game yet?


----------



## Manurocker95 (Sep 9, 2019)

Darksabre72 said:


> any updates to this game yet?


The first course is done with all mons and mechanics. I’m gonna add snap features in a Pokemon game I am currently making


----------



## JoshGHz (Sep 10, 2019)

Manurocker95 said:


> The first course is done with all mons and mechanics. I’m gonna add snap features in a Pokemon game I am currently making



Awesome! Are you going to continue to develop this as well?

(I better download these 10 times before Nintendo issues a C&D).


----------



## Manurocker95 (Sep 11, 2019)

JoshGHz said:


> Awesome! Are you going to continue to develop this as well?
> 
> (I better download these 10 times before Nintendo issues a C&D).


I don’t have plans to continue this for now. I will add some selfie mode and snap features to other game I am making. Nintendo doesn’t really care about this as it doesn’t have any repercusion.


----------



## SSB (Jan 1, 2020)

Just wanted to say - what an interesting project!  Bit surprised they didn't make another one (Snap) themselves....


----------



## MiraPoix (Jun 25, 2020)

Finally! our Pokemon Snap sequel is coming! In the meantime, did this ever get finished?


----------



## Manurocker95 (Jun 25, 2020)

MiraPoix said:


> Finally! our Pokemon Snap sequel is coming! In the meantime, did this ever get finished?


I remade the mechanic in my other project: Pokémon Lets Go Unity


----------



## Manurocker95 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm reworking this in a new project for testing a new better port on Nintendo Switch. Only the beach, btw.


----------



## Windi (Jul 11, 2020)

This looks absolutely amazing! Might as well be a an official Pokémon if you go by the looks.


----------



## JohnnyCap126 (Oct 21, 2020)

looks like the download links are gone? any way i can get ahold of this file?


----------



## JohnnyCap126 (Oct 21, 2020)

looks like the download links are gone? any way i can get ahold of this file?


----------

